# dvd formats



## robina_80 (Dec 20, 2004)

you know for dvd formats you can have the following; 
DVD 5  A single sided, single layer DVD with a capacity of 4.7 GB. 
DVD 9  A single sided, dual-layered DVD and it has a total capacity of 8.5 GB. 
DVD 10  A double-sided, single layer per side DVD with a capacity of 9.4 GB. 
DVD 18  A double-sided, dual-layer per side disc with a total capacity of 17 GB. 
theve already made a dual layer dvd-rw drive, do you think there going to make a double sided  dvd-rw drive aswell. I dont know only asking anyone that can help me much appreciated


----------



## robina_80 (Dec 20, 2004)

also films are dvd9 but you can shrink them to dvd5, I was wondering do games come in dvd9 if so can you convert them to dvd5 i think you cant because you need all the game data unlike the films trailers and menus etc...


----------



## double-dragon (Dec 21, 2004)

what type of games do you mean(PS2 i assume), and why would you want them as dvd5?


----------



## robina_80 (Dec 21, 2004)

pc games are they dvd5 or dvd9 formats


----------



## double-dragon (Dec 21, 2004)

pc games are cd-rom...


----------



## robina_80 (Dec 21, 2004)

you can get some games in dvd format


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know for sure, my guess is dvd5


----------



## Praetor (Dec 25, 2004)

> DVD 5 A single sided, single layer DVD with a capacity of 4.7 GB.
> DVD 9 A single sided, dual-layered DVD and it has a total capacity of 8.5 GB.
> DVD 10 A double-sided, single layer per side DVD with a capacity of 9.4 GB.
> DVD 18 A double-sided, dual-layer per side disc with a total capacity of 17 GB.



DVD5 and DVD9 are both SL discs
DVD9DL is a dual layer disc with two DVD5 layers
DVD18DL is a dual layer disc with, you guessed it two DVD9 layers



> pc games are they dvd5 or dvd9 formats


Both. For the most part, DVD5


----------

